# Dutch civic integration exam no longer required after five years residence



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

After receiving a complaint from an American and a New Zeelander both of whom have lived in the Netherlands for over five years that they shouldn't be required to take the civic integration exam in order to acquire Dutch citizenship, the Advocate General at the European Court of Justice in Luxemburg has ruled that citizens from non-EU countries who have resided in the Netherlands for five consecutive years can no longer be required to take the exam before being granted Dutch citizenship. 

Generally speaking, Dutch lawmakers usually adopt the Advocate General's recommendation. 

However, the Social Affairs minister, Mr. Lodewijk Asscher has stated that since this is only a recommendation he intends to await the final ruling before taking a firm decision. 

The news report (in Dutch) can be found here: Nederland mag inburgering na vijf jaar niet verplichten


----------

